# Ft. Pickens 07-16-2014



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Arrived at 5:30am and fished til !:00pm. Partly cloudy with the current going out then changing to incoming, winds varied starting from the North, then West, then Southeast. Hardtails, small and large Elys came in and out never hanging out. No Spanish seen, 5 Kings caught, 1 Flounder, 1 16in Red Snapper (released) and about a 5ft Black-tip Shark. Sis caught the shark and I caught one of the Kings.

Sis was so brave, I made her pose for several shots til she smiled. She said, "It's kinda hard to smile when your holding onto a live Black-tip Shark!"

42 inch, 24lb King Mackerel. Caught on my Penn Pursuit 5000, 8ft Sea Striker rod, 12lb test with 20lb fluorocarbon leader, a long shank hook with a large Ely. I was fishing for Spanish Mackerel. Thanks to everyone who helped during this long fight and the gaffers who brought it up.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Big smiles all around! It's great you and your sister get to spend quality time together. Nice King also!


----------



## albacized (Nov 25, 2011)

Awesome job - congrats


----------



## SushiKing (Jul 19, 2013)

You caught a 24 pound king on 20 flourocarbon?? How did you keep the line from getting severed!? I always assumed wire was a must.

And what's a good leader for Spanish around the Pass?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rgood (Jul 7, 2009)

Great job:thumbup:


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Way to go ladies!!!


----------



## sharkwrangler (Sep 29, 2013)

Awesome job Ladies!!!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

That's awesome! Way to get em


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

I tried so hard about two weeks ago all over Pickens at all hours. Too tired to report I just sulked. So glad to see you two doing well. AND in such little time. Watch out for those sharks. It only takes a second then you will be seeing me in the ER
Irish


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice fish!


----------



## liter_o_cola (Jun 9, 2014)

Nice haul!


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

IrishBlessing said:


> I tried so hard about two weeks ago all over Pickens at all hours. Too tired to report I just sulked. So glad to see you two doing well. AND in such little time. Watch out for those sharks. It only takes a second then you will be seeing me in the ER
> Irish


 
i hear yeah. i have been all over this area looking for king and its always somewhere im not. i was at pcola pier yesterday because ft pickens has been dead for me. and i see navarre was on fire too. its really killing me that i spent all this money of tackle and i can land a king.


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks everyone! During the entire Pompano tournament I only landed one keeper Pomp, so I know what dry spells are like. Hang in there ...your fish is just growing bigger for ya.

It was the 2 inch long shank hook that saved the day, it was hooked perfectly in it's mouth. And yes it's going in the picture frame with the pic.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

SushiKing said:


> You caught a 24 pound king on 20 flourocarbon?? How did you keep the line from getting severed!? I always assumed wire was a must.
> 
> And what's a good leader for Spanish around the Pass?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


"Long shanked hook" not reliable protection, but possible


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Well done and what a fight that must've been!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Awesome job Ladies!!!


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

sounds like it was a fun time thks for shariing


----------



## Tofnda (Aug 11, 2014)

Awesome job - congrats


----------

